# Dog breeders,finding a good one?



## sudsy9977 (Aug 17, 2015)

Ok so my wife wants an English mastiff....yeah I know...why not just get afriggin horse....so does anyone know anything about dog breeders?....what kind of things to look for etc.....I've never bought a puppy and don't wanna get screwed obviously....any thoughts or help would be appreciated....ryan


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 17, 2015)

Why not get a Lhasa Apso? It'll be this cute all the time, and you can pick it up when it decides to be an *******.

Serious answer, most of my dogs have been rescued. The only one I have ever gotten from a breeder wasn't wormed properly and when I got her wormed she got massively infected and almost died. Definitely do your homework. You can look for a breed specific rescue network if you don't want to go the puppy route. One of my buddies drove from New Orleans to Dallas to get Rose, his rescue Dalmatian. I currently have feelers out on the Lhasa/shihtzu network for a buddy for my little buddy.


----------



## daveb (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey Suds, Stilll loving the little Harner I got from you way back when. 

Most of the breeds will have national breed clubs. My breed has a web site with international participation, a link for active breeders with pups expected or on the ground, we have state contacts and a national contact that will help put you in touch with breeders. There is almost certainly a similar organization for Mastiffs. 

As a very large (giant?) dog I would look for breeders that have sire and dam hip xrays evaluated for Hip Dysplasia (sp?) or HD, Europeans typically use HD Frei for a dog with no hip faults. I would not buy a dog without HD Frei parents. It's a bonus if elbows are also evaluated.

Mastiffs are prone to bad hips in later years. 6+. That may make transport difficult. A neighbor has a Bull Mastiff - they had to sell the BMR and buy a Hummer just to take the dog to the vet. I suggested a beagle would be cheaper but they had no sense of humor.

Ask breeders what they are trying to accomplish with their breeding program? Are they line breeding? To what end? How often they breed a female? Should do max of one a year (she'll have two heat cycles a year - a breeder that breeds every cycle is just trying to put money on the ground.

I've not seen a giant breed that did not have a good disposition but it's something to consider. When you are looking at "that" pup, put a little food in a dish in front of him. When he starts to eat, take it away. The well bred pup will defer to you. If he growls or defends "his" bowl, you should look elsewhere.

Determine if there are any genetic defects the breed carries or is prone to and how the breeder is protecting from it. My breed carries von hilderbrands disease (very rare now) so adults are tested for it before they are bred. 

All that said if you can sell the concept of a rescue dog you'll probably be happier in the long run. The rescue certainly will be.


----------



## Eric (Aug 17, 2015)

Genetic testing is now widely available for many inherited diseases. Ask the broader if the sire/dam and or pups were tested.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 17, 2015)

Shelter rescue. 
I'll leave it at that.


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 18, 2015)

1. Go for shelter rescue

2. If you are absolutely set on a specific breed, do a ton of research and don't be afraid to make phonecalls and ask a ton of questions. If you are putting down a lot of money, you want the best.

When my family was set on a Standard Poodle, the most reputable breeder was a woman in Belgium who was a total professional. So we drove from Denmark to Belgium to buy the puppy. And it's the best dog I've ever had both physically and mentally.


----------



## Seth (Aug 18, 2015)

I seem to remember 17 different types of Mastiff, some of which tend toward aggression, most not.


[video]http://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/dogs-101/videos/english-mastiff/[/video]

Compromise: Bernese Mountain Dog??????


----------



## chinacats (Aug 18, 2015)

Rescue...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 18, 2015)

my friend just got one. i am 99% sure it is a English Mastiff. huge dogs. he has two of them.

big money. big big money. he did his homework and actually got to pick the parents. i think his second dog came out of oregon. portland i think.

you want a contact? fun dogs. those things are super casual. super chill..they walk everywhere, they do not run..and they never get excited. i think they think they are a small dog. very very loving.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 18, 2015)

I can appreciate what everyone is saying about a rescue dog....as much as I would like one, ivenot had good luck with rescue dogs in the past....plus with a dog with a shorter lifespan, I don't think my wife is gonna want one that is middle aged or older and on its way to their deathbed.....we also would like to have a dog from a young age to socialize it and train it properly....ryan


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 18, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> my friend just got one. i am 99% sure it is a English Mastiff. huge dogs. he has two of them.
> 
> big money. big big money. he did his homework and actually got to pick the parents. i think his second dog came out of oregon. portland i think.
> 
> you want a contact? fun dogs. those things are super casual. super chill..they walk everywhere, they do not run..and they never get excited. i think they think they are a small dog. very very loving.





That's good to hear...I don't like running...lol....I'll pass on a contact but I appreciate it...no way I'm flying a dog in from Oregon....ryan


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 19, 2015)

Check out big dog rescues in your area. I ended up with an Anatolian Mastiff for a small adoption fee. The dog from the breeder would have been $3200...


----------



## Eric (Aug 20, 2015)

There are breed specific rescues too.


----------



## goatgolfer (Aug 22, 2015)

As former President of a dog club (Vizsla club of Michigan), I can tell you that the only way to get an opinion you can trust (IF you are sure that Mastiff is the breed for you) is to drive to the closest significant dog show and meet some dogs and speak to owners about what you want in the dog. Companion, style factor, had one as a kid, just a pet, fenced in yard, have kids, apartment..... Because, you really want to be interviewed before you get the dog. Then do it several more times with the breeders/handlers that are there. One or two points of view will come into focus. Then contact them and do the interview again and ask about puppies/dogs that are available. As to the rescue thing, both elements can be true. All real breed clubs have an internal rescue and most are on the internet but do them in order. Test yourself first and then live a happy life with your new family member. Don't skip the test yourself part. That's how the dogs get into rescue to begin with.


----------

